# Is there a traveling (hot to get) tips on this forum somewhere?



## getso1985 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all, 

Im new here, and as you guess Im weed lover, but Im travelling soon to Italy, and want to find a reliable info where to get there marijuana. 

Help


----------



## vostok (Sep 10, 2015)

Last year in Venice I did well in Lido Di Jesolo, but there is better quality in the south,
with higher prices, avoid purses or Africans the'll rip you off,
standard just like anywhere, approach a fellow toker, and tip well ....goood luck


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

most of our users on here wont give much advice unless its somewhere like amsterdam or .. colorado

we arent a hook up website.


----------



## getso1985 (Sep 11, 2015)

I understand its not a hook up website but its a forum for smokers, so maybe someone know how to and where in Rome.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 11, 2015)

Smuggle some seeds in your butt, then stay in Italy for a while longer. Maybe seed a field then check on it your next trip. You could always trade them...


----------



## getso1985 (Sep 11, 2015)

thats actually funny ) 

Sono nobody has been in Rome recently on this website


----------



## drgroove (Sep 11, 2015)

http://webehigh.org/rome-italy/


----------

